# Commercial Cost Breakdown - how does this look?



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

I know for sure this forum is the only place in the world I could have my question answered.

We are a small Commercial GC, weve done ground up sucsessfully and are currently bidding a gas station, car wash, c-store. National Chain.

Of course we all have our own ways of presenting our bid to the owner, but my question is how do larger GC's present their info. Im sure they have fancy presentation packages...or do they.

Please look at mine and tell me if this is how you would present the info to the construction management firm handling the bid admin. Do I need a cover sheet, etc? Any help making myself look super professional would be great.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

really nothing?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll give my thoughts tomorrow when I'm at my desk.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome thanks for taking the time


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Give it more than three hours...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

National Chain - Do they not have a format they want you to present in? I'd say better than half of the specifications on retail/commercial work I've bid on had fixed formats. Being required and included in the bid package. We don't GC, but I always look to make sure my bids fit any required format by the owner/perspective contract documents.

A flowery fancy "presentation" trumps the numbers and info on a typical breakout like you have....:laughing: how often??????? :laughing:


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

> National Chain - Do they not have a format they want you to present in?


No prescribed form.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Your presentation is way more than I give any of the national chains I build for.

Your outline fits the bill for government work with as much break out as you have for overhead and profit (unless it's cost plus).

Your responsibility sheet should be a mirror image of what was called out on the plans. 

Fancy presentations for retail chains serve the purpose of getting your foot in the door to bid the projects. Your obviously already there. 

A detailed proposal outlining what your going to do, what your not going to do and exactly how much that will cost will suffice. You have that. 

They care about and want to see three things:

-how much? 
-where can you save us money/VE?
-when can you be substantially completed so we can open and start making money?

I would submit exactly what you have. If you want a professional cover sheet go simple and professional with a company letterhead, date, project name, project number, proposal number, architect, engineer and number of revisions received and acknowledged.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks MudMaster it was just a guy like you I was looking for opinion from....now let me delete my proprietary documents I posted on the internet.

Thanks again.


----------

